# Vitamins



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I was hoping someone could suggest a good supplement for me to provide my dog with vitamins and minerals.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What food do you feed? If you feed a quality food, there is no need for additional vitamins or minerals. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I feed raw. But I have been having issues with my chi loosing hair. His last 2 skin scrapes were negative for mange, but it is getting worse, and the vet is trying to treat it like it is mange. But im not going to give him meds for something they tell me he does not have.

I have an appointment with a holistic vet next month. They told me over the phone to start giving a probiotic with at least 10 bacteria. I have ordered that and waiting for it to come in the mail.

I have read that vitamin C and E can help with skin issues, so I am looking to also add in a vitamin and mineral supplement


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Can you give a sample menu of what you feed for a week or so? Maybe we can help tweak the diet some? It is very important to feed mostly red meat, as its a higher nutrient density than birds. I know a gal on a limited income that had to feed chicken only for over a month and her dogs lost body condition and also skin and coat suffered. She said it was obvious the diet was lacking by feeding a poultry based diet.

Are you supplementing any omega fatty acids? Fish oil? Salmon oil or krill? Coconut oil? Those are important and can be overlooked.

How much fat are you feeding? We tend to think of fat as "bad" and trim it out. But fat is essential for dogs. They don't get heart disease or high cholesterol like we do. 

I do think that vitamin and minerals have their place. But I like to see them used AFTER diet is optimized for best results. If everything checks out great in the diet arena, then I like Nupro and Missing Link Professional strength as general supplements, with liberal use of omega 3 fatty acids.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

currently I have been feeding ribeye meat that I got at the asian market. I have also been giving chicken gizareds. And for bone meal they are eating cornish hen. To me it feel like everytime I give them red meat they get the runs. So right now I am trying to be a little bone heavy to firm up their stool, and if Im correct I think that the probiotic I ordered will also help with firming their stool. 

I have not been giving liver due to them having runs as this will worsen the problem right? But I am going to assume that you are going to tell me I should give it anyways. 

I just dont know what to do anymore. I started feeding raw, after I was told back in November that he had demodex mange, because I felt it would be the best way to boost him immune systems. Now they tell me his skin scrapes come back negative, but give me meds to treat as if it was postive (which I am currently not giving). I hope that this holitic vet will be able to help me. But really I feel like I am going to go in there and get takin advantage of because I dont know anything about "Chinese Medicine" and be walking about of there with a big bag of expensive herbs. Just to see this vet is 95 dollars, so I can only imagine how much her herbs and things are gonna cost. But at this point im will to do anything.

I think him loosing hair bothers me more than him. He has no itching or anything. But I just want him to have all his hair and im willing to try anything.

Maybe I should go back to Ziwipeak till I see this vet at the end of March and see what she has to say.

It seems that the promote raw feeding. When I called to make the appointment the lady asked what I was feeding, I told her I was feeding raw. She stated that I may want to avoid certain meats because they could be to "hot" or "damp". She said the doctor will explain all those terms to me..
She also told me I should start him on a good probiotic that has at least 10 different bacteria because gut health can affect their overall health, which I have ordered and waiting to get here


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wrote a long post on your other thread... but will echo myself and say to try those chicken wing tips! They work great for firming up stools and don't take up much 'room' in the diet as they are mostly a little bone and cartilage.

I haven't done probiotics so can't advise you there.

Some dogs are genetically programmed for baldness (alopecia) so keep that in mind. There may not be a 'reason' for the baldness but I would investigate EVERYTHING as you are doing in order to rule out a medical reason. 

As for the holistic vet, you should talk to Karen (jesuschick). She has gone to a holistic eastern vet who has done wonders with her crew. She also does the hot and cold thing and the different herbs. I just have no experience at all in that area. But get in touch with Karen and she can give you lots of advice and her experiences there. I think that will encourage you!  

Do you have a picture of the hair loss? It might help if we could see exactly what you are talking about and maybe someone can chime in with help.

Also, be sure you are doing omega fatty acid supplementation. Fish oil for example. That is great for skin/coat.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay, hopefully the holistic vet will have the solution ive been looking for, but only time will tell. 

I will try to get him to hold still enough for me to get some pics.

I was just curious on your opinion. Do you think I should give the Ivermectin they gave me, even though the skin scrap came out negative.

Just a little back history, I took him to a vet that I did not normally go to. I had moved and they were close so I went there for the first time, they were the ones who first told me he had demodex, and gave me promeris. I just didnt really care for that place so I have been making the drive to the vet I was originally going to when I got Ruffio. They have done 2 skin scraps since I was told by another vet he had demodex. The first skin scrape they did she said they saw no mites. The the second one she told me she saw 2 dead mites, and it was only half of the mite body.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Okay, hopefully the holistic vet will have the solution ive been looking for, but only time will tell.
> 
> I will try to get him to hold still enough for me to get some pics.
> 
> ...


Personally, I would do a bunch of reading/researching on ivermectin. For me? I wouldn't use it UNLESS my dog was positive without a doubt for mites.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Brodysmom has given you great advise, wings are a wonderful way to get bone into the diet without taking much space away from red meats. I know you are fighting a battle with poop but I do think more red meat and fats as well as a good fish body oil will really take you a long way.

I use a multi vitamin I really like called Dogzymes Ultimate, from a company called Natures Farmacy, but as tracy said a vitamin supplement dosnt make a bad diet good- you still need to find a good balance of meat/bone/fat/omega 3 that works for your dog. Then once that is all worked out add a supplement if you want.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I would cut out beef for a while & see how he does ... so many dogs get the runs with beef.

Ivermectin would be a big no-no for me as well with a negative scraping!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Honest Kitchen Invigor will help. That is what Amberleah lou lou is on. Also can get some Horseman's dream it works wonders. Amberleah fur came in fast and thicker.
Horseman's dream is used for Fung-a-way ichesness, but also used for many other things. Amberleah didn't have fungus problems but wow what a change.


----------

